# Congratulations to Reel Lady for her best WBT finish to date.



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

It's been about a week and I've been a little on the busy side but Congratulations to Reel Lady, Marcia Rubin, for her best WBT finish. She placed 13th at Lake Guntersville. The prefish was only 2 1/2 days and she had never been on Lake Guntersville making it that much better for her. Hanna and I went down to this one with her and I realized how tough it can be switching from a pattern that may be working in Ohio to completely rethinking what the fish are doing down south. Day two was her best bag at almost 12 lbs and she fished virgin water that she hand never seen before. If you get the chance to visit Guntersville go for it! It's a beautiful lake with over 60,000 acres of water to explore.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Great job!! Kepp up the hard work it is paying off!!!


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Congrats to Marcia!


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Great job Marcia! We are rooting for ya!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Go on basslady and tear 'em up...I smell a NE Ohio WBT championship birth!

I'm happy to get the ENTIRE reelfamily for all our local events! Does Hanna fish?...that's all that left!


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Congrats on another good finish Marcia! We are all rooting for you


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Great job Marcia keep it up and have some fun.


----------



## Tredder (Nov 8, 2004)

That's fantastic!!! Through the good times and the challenging ones, I'm sure you also know that you've got a strong following of supporters and fans on OGF that are always rooting for ya.


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

Way to go Marcia!

We're all rooting for ya!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Congrats Marcia!


----------



## Stretch (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice job Marcia! Good luck on the next one!


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

Thanks so much everyone  
Yup...it sure does feel good to leave a tournament with a check in my hand  









Hopefully I can keep up at this pace and fish the WBT Championship. But, as all of us know...it's "fishing", and anything can happen from one day to the next. 
I have learned SO much over the last two years, it is incredible...The lakes are SO diverse, it leaves you no choice but to be adaptable to different conditions. I mean lets think about it....could you even imagine fishing a lake with NO WEEDS??? Yeah, me either! But this is what is sometimes presented to me!!! 
Guntersville was a very special tournament for me because I brought my daughter Hanna along for the experience. It was GREAT Mother/Daughter time, and finally, she got a real taste of what my life is like when I am out on the road. Now she knows firsthand the amount of hard work (and money) that goes into fishing these National tournaments. She prefished with me, she paced the banks with Rob during tournament days, she walked across the weigh-in stage with me, and got to meet the B.A.S.S. crew and my WBT friends whom I've grown very close to. 









I posted a day by day journal of my Guntersville tournament. You can view it at http://www.reelady.com/page12.html
Photos can be viewed at http://reelady.com/gallery/album07


----------



## Stoshu (Nov 6, 2004)

Way to go Marcia ! ! ! That's a beatifull pic of you & Hanna. That's what makes it all worth while ! ! !

We're all rootin" for ya ! ! ! !


----------

